# Really Cool New CD..



## Emily (Apr 10, 2008)

So I was checking out amazon for new releases yesterday and came across this amazing new cd- it is from BIOMUSIQUE and is called 10,000 steps...it is so cool..a very unique feeling to it...very calming and passionate with a wicked beat!! It says "This exquisitely-crafted debut collaboration of acclaimed singer/songwriter Lisbeth Scott and eclectic percussionist Greg Ellis weaves a layered soundscape of richly atmospheric songs, ranging from poignantly moving to radiantly serene." and I agree!! It really is amazing!!!! I ordered it and can't wait to hear it!! If you want to check it out, here is the link ...

You gotta check it out- it really is cool, and i guess she has done music for the movies iron man, Chronicles of Nardia, 300 Gladiator and more!! It is pretty cool!


----------



## yogadiva (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got the CD from BIOMUSIQUE (" the 10,000 steps") and it is absolutely amazing. The soothing sounds of Lisbeth Scott's vocals and the awesome drum beats from instrumentalist Greg Ellis will soothe your soul, and relax your mind body & spirit especially from a hectic day's work! I got my CD from Kosmic Music, and they've recently added a cool new selection of audiobooks too!

Here's the link: http://www.kosmicmusic.com

I also heard Lisbeth Scott has a new single coming out that I can't wait to hear! It's an original track debut on an HBO Series True Blood.


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

yogadiva said:


> I just got the CD from BIOMUSIQUE (" the 10,000 steps") and it is absolutely amazing. The soothing sounds of Lisbeth Scott's vocals and the awesome drum beats from instrumentalist Greg Ellis will soothe your soul, and relax your mind body & spirit especially from a hectic day's work! I got my CD from Kosmic Music, and they've recently added a cool new selection of audiobooks too!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.kosmicmusic.com
> 
> I also heard Lisbeth Scott has a new single coming out that I can't wait to hear! It's an original track debut on an HBO Series True Blood.


I read somewhere that the artist has been making music for movies like Narnia etc.


----------



## yogadiva (Sep 10, 2008)

She's been on Narnia, Shrek, Munich and many more other movies. I just downloaded her new holiday album peace on earth from Kosmic Music, you've got to check out track 5 "dona nobis pacem" is one of my favorite tracks. There's a bonus 5 song sampler when you download from Kosmic Music too! what a great holiday treat this is!!!


----------



## westknife (Dec 2, 2008)

have you got anything without spam in it!??


----------

